# Jackson Lake Pot Tournament 4/26/09



## anglerEd (Apr 13, 2009)

Sign up for the next Jackson Lake Pot Tournament. View the details and register at:

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html

Join us April 26 for the 3rd tournament of our 8 event Spring/Summer series. The series of 8 tournaments will be followed by a 2 day competition for the accumilated Classic Pot. See rules for Classic eligibility.

In addition to 1 in 5 payback, big fish pots, and a Classic pot, we are in points competition for three free rides in our 2 day July Classic. Just $40 puts you in the game, so don't let the fun and friendly competition go down without you.

Use this thread for all subjects related to our past or future event. Planning to fish the next one? Let us know here and register at the web site. 

Thanks again to everyone for fishing.


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 13, 2009)

So We Have No Mix up at the Next Tournament, No Fishing Inside The Markers of Berry's Marina. At the Past Tournament we had People Fishing in the Marina Because someone told them it was ok, In the Rules it states no fishing in the Marina Markers. If you are caught or Seen Fishing inside on the Marina your Catch will be Disqualified.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Apr 13, 2009)

ok guys  here i come to donate a little money. see yall soon.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 13, 2009)

Come hang with us Robbie!!Hope to see you there. Mike


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey that is a good time for you two to have the 1000.00 fish off you guys never had.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 13, 2009)

Im broke, not in that. Anyone need a GARAGE Door or Opener or repair let me know!! Mike 678/551/0660


----------



## shoalbass (Apr 14, 2009)

My opener is broke ?  Do you want to come to Moultrie to fix it.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 14, 2009)

What brand is it? Ill point you in the right direction, cheap.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 14, 2009)

As far as the out of bounds I agree with Mark. We will be consistant with this and set it as a rule from now on.Mark added it to the rules , so its set in stone. We will have a tourny meeting the morning of our April 26th event just to make sure we are on the same page. Dont forget to pre register if you want the points. Randy Bush, Please pm me ,or call me 678/551/0660 Mike   http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 16, 2009)

We are currently at 9 boats. Dont forget to register, hope to see you there. Mike 678/551/0660   http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/


----------



## beach 74 (Apr 16, 2009)

If anyone would like a co-angler please send me a pm thanks


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 17, 2009)

Dont forget to preregister for next weekends event!! Hope to have a big # of boats. Good luck to all fishing this weekend. Let us know how you did!.  http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/   Mark, is 9 an updated # of registers? I know your busy ,no hurry.


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes there is one More... Yeah I am super Busy this week due to the rain earlier in the week...I gotta work Saturday and Sunday...No fishing for me this weekend. After this week I will be able to update more often.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 20, 2009)

Marks having some issues with the web page, as soon as possible he will have the points updated.Dont forget to register for this weekend, hope to see you there.Mike 678/551/0660


----------



## Basshunter21 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey fishdoc this is Randy Bush's partner I see ya needed him to call ya..anything I can help ya with you can get in contact with me...will-678-634-8776...also i don't think Randy will be there this weekend but I will


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 21, 2009)

We are excited to announce that we have jumped aboard with Usabassin.com. We will finish out this series like it is and move foward with Usa Bassin. It will be good for all of us with a $50 entry and $10 Big Fish. They are Bass Pro Shops sponsored this will alow us some give aways and a chance at there Classic as well as Chance to win a new Boat!!. Look foward to seeing all of you and Thank You for all the support. . Ck out the site Ill have the schedule up by the end of the week for this new Series.The first Date of the series Will be May 16th on Oconee out of what used to be Jr,s . Marathon Gas now. Make sure to register on Usa bassin .com.Ill give further details as I go.Mike 678/551/0660


----------



## Ryan1980 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Fish Doc what lakes is the  centeral divson going to cover


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 22, 2009)

We are going to cover West Point ,Oconee ,Jackson, and Sinclair. After further consideration we will prob. continue the Jackson series in the future as well. Just on Jackson only. Dont forget to register for this Sundays Tourny on Jackson.  http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/


----------



## Basshunter21 (Apr 23, 2009)

How many tournaments is there going to be for this year...for the usabassin??Also, how often are the tourny's once a month?


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 23, 2009)

If Fishdoc Does not have time to continue the Jackson Pot tournaments I may Continue them with Ed.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 23, 2009)

Once a month, ck out the web page for UsaBassin. Go under Divisions and my schedule is posted under Georgia. Hope to see you there.Dont forget to register for this Sunday if you have not allready. Mike


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 23, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> We are going to cover West Point ,Oconee ,Jackson, and Sinclair. After further consideration we will prob. continue the Jackson series in the future as well. Just on Jackson only. Dont forget to register for this Sundays Tourny on Jackson.  http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/


Mark, Ill still be apart of this series as well. You know you cant even get up early enough to help in the mornings!!!lol


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 24, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Mark, Ill still be apart of this series as well. You know you cant even get up early enough to help in the mornings!!!lol



Well it doesnt Take two People to Register People...lol.. I am not a Morning Person... I sleep as long as I can.. If you need Help in the Mornings just say so. I was just sayin if you get too busy I will be glad to cover for you. Anyways i am looking forward to Sunday... Long week of work, I need a day on the Lake.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 25, 2009)

Were sitting at 17 boats as of now. Make sure you register if your fishing with us by 9 pm this evening. Good luck Tommorow, cant beat the weather. Mike 706/816/7199


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 25, 2009)

19 boats... Man Mike The weather is nice but It was Pretty Toasty Out there Mid day.


----------



## Basshunter21 (Apr 26, 2009)

I plan on bringin a book and a bottle of 15 SPF after fishin yesterday


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well How did it go today guys? I Had to head out early today, My Trolling Motor Broke 3 Mounting Bolts... Almost lost it to the Bottom of the lake.In the Process we had a huge snake working his way into the back of the boat.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Mark*

Dang mark that sucks.  I can honestly say I know how it feels for you boat to tear up during a tourney, and I've heard stories about snakes coming in the boat with folks .  You know it's bad when your fishing a pocket and some guy comes around the corner and asks me "did you finally get your boat running".  I don't even know who he was


----------



## dearing87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well I had a good time out there sunday it was a hot tough one.  I let my girlfriend fish this one with me cause she's been wanting to do a tournament, she did a great job and actually boated the first keeper and she did a great job with the net for me too. I was happy with our weight (6.13) after we got to weigh in and seen that it was a tough day for everyone. I had a great time fishing with her and she says she really liked it so it was a success!


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you for coming out and supporting us. The Results are as follows. 4th Ryan Burress/Nathan Burress 8.65
3rd Tommy Henson/Rich Martens 9.77
2nd Ed Cavender/Lane Anderson 9.82
1st Brian Bishop/Mark Bishop 10.39
Big Fish Henson/ Martens 5.57.
Look foward to seeing you guys at our next event May 9th on Jackson. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 27, 2009)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> Dang mark that sucks.  I can honestly say I know how it feels for you boat to tear up during a tourney, and I've heard stories about snakes coming in the boat with folks .  You know it's bad when your fishing a pocket and some guy comes around the corner and asks me "did you finally get your boat running".  I don't even know who he was




Yeah I havent had to many Issues with my Boat in Tourneys.. It was such a Minor Issue but who Carries Back up mounting Bolts for your Trolling Motor....lol.... Yeah Them Snakes up River can Be a Little aggressive... Only thing I had to beat him off the Boat was the Net, Didnt go to well... It was just one of them days where nothing was going right...but oh well.


----------

